# Hibiscrub



## mrpink (May 29, 2007)

When using this to clean vivs do I use as it is or dilute ?


----------



## mrpink (May 29, 2007)




----------



## mrpink (May 29, 2007)

Anyone


----------



## Dream pythons (Mar 22, 2012)

I use it as a general disinfectant for all sorts, as does my vet.
On wounds I use it neat but put very little on a damp cloth. 
To disinfect surfaces I would use a little on a damp cloth, or dilute it and use it in a spray. I guess around 50 to 1 would be about right, I like it really pale pink. If you use it a bit stronger its ok, just try to wipe most of it away. 
Hope that helps


----------

